# إدراج ملف SDR مباشرة الى AutoCad



## Yousef Sallam (13 فبراير 2011)

فقط أكتب أمر ( SDR ) فى سطر الأوامر بعد تحميل الـ(lisp)
ثم إختر ملف الـ(sdr) و اضغط open

اعمل zoom extents لترى النقاط

*ملحوظه هامه*
استخدم اللوحه المرفقه (point template)​


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## كبل (15 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر برك الله فيك


----------



## عزت محروس (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (1 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (2 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## mohamedazab (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هانى عامر (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى عامر (10 مارس 2011)

يعد التجربة البرنامج مش شغال
انا استخدم اوتوكاد 2011


----------



## houssamfansah (10 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## khdawy (11 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Yousef Sallam (7 أبريل 2011)

*لازم نستخدم لوحة الاوتوكاد المرفقه مع الليسب*


----------



## Yousef Sallam (7 أبريل 2011)

لازم نستخدم لوحة الاوتوكاد المرفقه مع الليسب


----------



## Yousef Sallam (7 أبريل 2011)

هانى عامر قال:


> يعد التجربة البرنامج مش شغال
> انا استخدم اوتوكاد 2011


لازم نستخدم لوحة الاوتوكاد المرفقه مع الليسب


----------



## en_yasser75 (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا ابو عبدالله


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (21 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووور أخي علي هذا الليسب الرائع


----------



## sabryano (21 مايو 2011)

اولا شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك بس انا جربت الليسب وعلى لوحه الاتوكاد المرفقه والليسب بيحمل عادى بس النقاط مش فى مواقعها الصحيحه والاحداثيات فى الاتوكاد مختلفه تمام عن الاحداثيات المرفوعه من الموقع ارجوا التوضيح


----------



## محمد فرزات (22 مايو 2011)

*مشكور بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (22 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كبل (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج والملاخظه


----------



## ثعيلي (26 مايو 2011)

*شكـــــــــ وعرفان ـــــــــر*

*جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم*​


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (26 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا ربنا يبارك في حضرتك


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (26 مايو 2011)

النقط بتظهر علي شكل خط


----------



## himaelnady (26 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamedazab (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حماده النجم (3 يونيو 2011)

النقط بتظهر في خط


----------



## buraida (13 يونيو 2011)

مشكورر


----------



## محمد الفجال (13 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Yousef Sallam (13 يونيو 2011)

*مشكلة ظهور النقط على شكل خط 
دا فى حالة ملف الـsdr 33 
اما فى حالة ملف الـsdr 20
بتظهر النقط طبيعيه 
يعنى لابد ان يتم تنزيل ملف الـsdr على صيغة sdr 20*


----------



## صدقي إبراهيم (17 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## اركان الشمري (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## mody el-alfy (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كبل (6 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك​


----------



## essa-92 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## باسمي (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراُ جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## hoka2012 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كمال المجالي (5 فبراير 2014)

كل الشكر


----------



## أدهم7 (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى المساح (6 فبراير 2014)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## مصطفى المساح (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## خالد البشير محمد (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmedelbanna_2006 (6 فبراير 2014)

good


----------

